# Nightwalker's cloud art



## Nightwalker (7/4/16)

Here's a strange hobby I've started. Hope it tickles your fancy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (7/4/16)

Hi @Nightwalker 
Here is one I did a while back. Great minds think alike right... Hahaha

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Nightwalker (8/4/16)



Reactions: Like 3


----------



## CloudmanJHB (8/4/16)

Awesome tatt, like that dragon it's extremely well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> Awesome tatt, like that dragon it's extremely well done



Thanks bud.
Nina from Zen Ink is amazing. 
Or in S.A AMA-ZING.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (8/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks bud.
> Nina from Zen Ink is amazing.
> Or in S.A AMA-ZING.


No ways shes our artist as well, know her and JC well 

Best artist in Jozie in my opinion!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/4/16)

CloudmanJHB said:


> No ways shes our artist as well, know her and JC well
> 
> Best artist in Jozie in my opinion!



Fully agree. 
My whole family has had work done by them. (Except my dad, you know how toppies are #oldschool) hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (8/4/16)




----------



## Waine (8/4/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Fully agree.
> My whole family has had work done by them. (Except my dad, you know how toppies are #oldschool) hahaha


Lol. I am a bit of a "toppie" and I have 5 tattoos plus a respectable job. It's all about perception. 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Nightwalker (13/4/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------

